# Rest in peace Willow



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm posting this for MBH Willow. He passed awayearly this morning. Bless his heart, he was so very tiny and sick. Restin peace little man. 

I know of his passing because she had it on her AIM away message.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes. I also saw it on an email group. 

So Rest In Peace Little Man.


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2007)

So sad.

....binky free Willow

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

~Jim


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 15, 2007)

Now Willow and Merri can bond and love each other at the bridge.

 Binky free little guy!

______
Nadia


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

:rip::cry3



This is so upsetting. Two precious littles ones have gone to bunny heaven.

Rest in Peace and binky free, Willow:rainbow::bunnyangel:








_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2007)

RIP, Willow.

ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

RIP Willow and Merri :rainbow:. They will bond at the bridge and forever binky free.inkpansy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 15, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> I'm posting this for MBH Willow.



Thanks for the info Binkies.

I'm so sorry MBH.This must be very hard for you.







Binky Free Willow. :cry1:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 15, 2007)

Hugs and kisses for you Willow, may you forever be at peace and feel warm and loved.

ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh no...this is such a sad few days...

Binky free, sweet little Willow...you and your sister, Merri, are nowin the company of so many loved ones. Be in peace together,sweeties...

:tears2:inkpansy:urplepansy::rainbow::sad::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::heartbeat::heartbeat::grouphug


----------



## Michaela (Apr 15, 2007)

:tears2:

Oh wow, I can't believe this...

Binky happy and free with Merri at the Bridge dear Willow :rainbow:

I am sure Berri will watch over you both - she just loved little small bunnies :hug2:


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 15, 2007)

R.I.P Willow ink iris: Binky forever free. ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 15, 2007)

Binky free and happy, little Willow!:rainbow:Merri is there for you!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2007)

:bigtears:

This is just too much.

Binky free, sweet little man.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2007)

Poor little Willow. You looked like an angel,and now you have joined them. I guess you wanted to keep little Merricompany . I hope you and Merri can be happy together at The Bridge.God Bless.

Jan


----------

